# Cashier entered wrong amount on register



## Mabelgirl89 (Nov 19, 2020)

So I was on register and had a purchase where the guest gave 100 dollars cash. When I typed in the amount the register wasn't responding and I kept hitting the 0 and 100 appeared on screen when I hit apply payment it showed 1000. The change I owed was over 900. I called so one over to help. He went to guest service to void it. I want to make sure my register is going to be fine. I have a gut feeling I'm going to get fired.


----------



## LocoMoco (Nov 19, 2020)

It was an honest mistake! You definately wont be fired for it. Sometimes the pos system lag a little bit when doing things like that, I know the ones at my stores do with the new system every once and awhile.
Dont be so hard on yourself! Next time just double check before you press enter and itll be cool beans !


----------



## Mabelgirl89 (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks for responding. You have helped to calm me down.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Nov 19, 2020)

Mabelgirl89 said:


> So I was on register and had a purchase where the guest gave 100 dollars cash. When I typed in the amount the register wasn't responding and I kept hitting the 0 and 100 appeared on screen when I hit apply payment it showed 1000. The change I owed was over 900. I called so one over to help. He went to guest service to void it. I want to make sure my register is going to be fine. I have a gut feeling I'm going to get fired.


You are in no trouble at all, as long as the correct change is given. If you put the correct amount of money in and take the right amount of change out of the register will always balance in the morning. Of course try not too make mistakes like that but don't fret them.


----------



## Priceslasher (Nov 19, 2020)

You’re fine. ALWAYS remember just to give correct change back to guests. Trust yourself to give correct amount not the guest. I would not make a habit of course. Tills can always be counted if any questions arise. Footage can be reviewed. And the guest wasted their time getting a pv... lol


----------



## Mabelgirl89 (Nov 19, 2020)

I just wanted to make sure that the post void at guest service will reflect to my register. After the post void we just rung the transaction up again.


----------



## dabug (Nov 19, 2020)

I could be totally wrong, but I’m fairly certain that when the register asks for the amount going into the till, that is only a courtesy for our monkey brains. I’ve never closed tills at Target, only at a previous, smaller job.

NCR uses the scanned items and knows exactly how much each SKU added together will be, and adds all cash transactions together from the day on that till. From that total it will tell you how much cash is expected to be in the till.

Long story short, as long as NCR systems all operate the same, the “amount put into the drawer” that the register prompts you with means absolutely nothing and is only there to make you look back down at the cash in your hand, making sure it’s not counterfeit, correct amounts etc. The part that does matter is the entered method of payment


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 20, 2020)

Common mistake.  If the guest paid cash, all you have to do is provide the guest the correct change.  Post void is not needed.


----------



## NKG (Nov 20, 2020)

As long as you give the guest the right change and not 900 then your good


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 20, 2020)

It's an honest mistake so it's a non-issue.


----------



## DBZ (Nov 20, 2020)

It's easy to get stressed in that situation. You certainly aren't going to get in ANY trouble. Who ever helped you (I hope it wasn't the SETL...) will look a little silly sending it to GS for a void. 

If it ever happens again, take a deep breath and do some math. If you can't do mental math, then use your calculator. If a guest gives you 100 and the total was 19.87, you owe them 80.13. The numbers you type in are just to do the math for you.


----------



## Mabelgirl89 (Nov 20, 2020)

Yeah when it said the change was $ 900 I didn't put money in or give change i called  for help immediately.


----------

